# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  А установлено ли обновление

## bugmenot.com

В связи с последними событиями, решил удостовериться в том что нужное обновление установлено.


```
wmic qfe list | findstr KB4012212
wmic qfe list | findstr KB4012215
```

В обоих случаях было показано что данные обновления не установлены, но в журнале обновлений присутствует KB4012215.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Ну, каг бэ 15ое - для 64-битных платформ, поэтому их обоих быть и не должно
Тута - тык - для всех окон со ссылками на загрузку, если вдруг кому надо.


P.S. *to TC*: это я не для Вас написал; верю, что у Вас всё хорошо.
Это для тех посетителей ресурса, которые могут вдруг озадачиться вопросом "а где сию заплатку взять?"
Хотя, я почему-то слабо верю в то, что сия заплатка есть панацея  :Smiley:

----------

